
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (February 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
davidscolgan
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Are you the owner of a software system that has a single developer working on
it? Are you worried about what would happen if they left?

With a single developer on your team, your Bus Factor is one - one person has
all of the knowledge about your project in their head.

Finding, vetting, hiring, and onboarding a new developer is time consuming,
and if your developer is suddenly unavailable and there's a bug on prod, you
are dead in the water.

\---

Hi I'm David Colgan. I offer bus factor increase as a service. I'll increase
your team's size from one to two without the burden of a second full time
developer.

For $1000 a month, I'll provide on-call emergency support if your lone
developer leaves.

I'll sit in on any communication between yourself and your developer and look
over all code committed to your Git repository to stay up to date on the
project, and over time build up externally hosted documentation of how your
system works and maintain that documentation.

In the event that your developer suddenly leaves and there is a bug on prod,
I'll be on-call to fix it. I'll also help you find, vet, hire, and using the
documentation I've built up onboard a new developer. I'm in a number of
freelancer communities and have a growing mailing list targeting freelance
developers I'll share your opening with.

If interested, email me at david@lessboring.com. To see more of my stuff,
www.lessboring.com. Cheers!

~~~
erikig
This is pretty great! I don't know you personally but having been on both
sides of the business/solo-developer relationship I can attest to how often
I've needed a go-between, a tie-breaker and someone impartial to assist in
setting up processes to aid in growth.

~~~
davidscolgan
Thanks! I've worked with a lot of smaller companies that really don't _need_
more than one developer, and in fact are more efficient and effective with
only one developer, but still have expressed a this fear of losing that one
developer since they know so much.

That is something else I can offer with this service: an impartial 3rd party
who is technical and can give sanity checks for non-technical business owners.

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Javascript, Python, and a
few other things.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
stared
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Relocation

Deep learning consultant / data visualization specialist

Domains: Workshops and consulting in data science, machine learning and deep
learning. Deep learning for computer vision. Interactive data visualization
(especially for machine learning). Authoring technical blog posts about deep
learning.

Technologies: PyTorch, Keras, scikit-learn (in general: Python data science
environment: Pandas, NumPy, etc), JavaScript, D3.js, basics of Vue.js, Git,
LaTeX.

Résumé/CV: [https://p.migdal.pl/](https://p.migdal.pl/) -> Resume; see also:
[https://github.com/stared](https://github.com/stared)

Email: pmigdal@gmail.com

------
Down_n_Out
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Are you looking for an experienced Infrastructure/Cloud Architect? Is your
company stuck in endless loops of starting over from scratch. No idea how to
prepare for future growth or looking to become more flexible in your
infrastructure?

These are just some of the questions I can help answer for you.

\---

My name is Dave and I'm happy to help anyone looking for advice on some of the
following topics: \- Design a Cloud or Hybrid/On-Prem Architecture
(secure/flexible/HA/cost-effective) \- Keep a helicopter view of your current
architecture and look for improvements or modernize. \- Help you get your
development environment setup (CI/CD, Docker/Kubernetes, Cloud, on-prem, ...)
\- Introduce automation and/or infrastructure as code (Ansible, Terraform,
Packer, Git, ...) \- Steering and leading people and projects \- Think on my
feet while helping resolve 3rd line production issues and coming up with a
plan or a solution \- Bridge the gap between operations and development \- Act
as a Single Point Of Contact between the company and the client, making sure
everyone gets on board and everything is a success story.

And many more tasks I'm able to take on, I'm a quick study, hard working,
self-made Freelancer. My company or myself are ready to tackle whatever you
throw at us!

email: hello[at]zephyrict.com www:
[https://zephyrict.com](https://zephyrict.com)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

    
    
      * C, C++, Go, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL
    
      * Nginx/OpenResty, Ansible, IP Networks, HA systems...
    
      * Web Scrapping, XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Data WareHouse building, SOLR/Fulltext search
    

Past projects:

    
    
      * https://8h.sk - complete job search engine, optimized for speed, from scrapping to full-text search
    
      * SQL optimizations and 10x speedup of ETL data loading to DWH for BI reports
    
      * build tools to automatize rolling upgrades, switch-over of legacy systems, multi-action scheduling
    
      * customized alarming/reporting tools
    
      * VPS tunning (Prestashop)
    
    

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a developer, administrator, hosting provider, automation expert with over
15 years of experience in various technologies, open source technologies
integration, sysops/devops...

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)
Python posts:
[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)
(many)

Created xtopdf, Python PDF creation toolkit. Freelance developer, consultant
and trainer. Worked with startups and large firms, US/IN/NL/CL, products and
services.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed &
friends, back end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML APIs, PDF generation & text
extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM dW article on creating
utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design,
testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Was team leader of successful Windows C database middleware product; lots of
Unix C work.

Overview of xtopdf:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works with CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, macOS and Windows.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
brilliancer
SEEKING WORK -- CONTENT WRITER/COPYWRITER SEEKS NON-TECHIE GIG(S)!

Location: Gaithersburg, MD (near Bethesda/Washington DC) Remote: Preferred
Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: I can barely count to 10 on my fingers!
Résumé/CV: [http://www.BRILLIANCER.com](http://www.BRILLIANCER.com) Email:
info@brilliancer.com

Thanks for reading. You may be thinking I took a wrong turn to end up here,
but I figure it's worth a shot. For those interested, I'm a freelance creative
writer looking for a steady source of income (aren't we all) and thought I'd
poke my head in the forum I've been lurking in for the last five years.

Though I have 15 years of experience in title/real estate, my real passion is
writing. To that end, I'm looking to start on the ground floor at a young and
talented company in need of a creative writer with his finger on the pulse of
American culture, memes, current events, politics, and trends.

Oh and don't let my Chutney Slushee-like name fool you -- I was born in this
crazy place called America, where even a lurker on a techie message board can
land himself a job if he's funny enough.

-Amit Kumar www.BRILLIANCER.com

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Part-time, slow-burn projects. I’m aiming for no more than 10 hours/week on
any particular project (though that’s flexible if the price is right). I
prefer fixed-fee engagements, but depending on the project a monthly retainer
would also be acceptable.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
Lionga
SEEKING WORK | Germany and Romania | remote, visits possible all over Europe

I help you get an MVP App for iOS and Android running as quickly as possible
using the best possible tool for the Job. I can also do Windows/Mac OS Apps
and backends.

90% of my work comes from word of mouth recommendations, but I also did a
little bit of work on Upwork if you want to see what clients say about my work
(Profile for verification
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3)):

"Once again Tobias has done an excellent job, above and beyond what was first
discussed. I would recommend Tobias to all prospective employers."

"Tobias was exceptional in all his work - he improved our app's performance
and saw it through to it's first release. He was punctual with deadlines,
worked to a high quality and was very thorough in checking details."

"Tobias was outstanding- and even went over and above to add functionality to
my childrens app. We will absolutely use his services again - great
communication and for a remote worker I never felt I was left "hanging".
Thanks Tobias!"

"Tobias was great and super fast. You know the saying - you get what you pay
for? - Well I did. Totally top quality guy and built me a wordclass app with a
framework to build future versions myself with Zero coding. I will be working
with him on future projects."

Contact me via email Tobias (ät) redfoxcode.com or via Upwork if you like.
Happy to give a free consultation via Skype for your project.

------
STARCAST
SEEKING FREELANCER Junior Frontend Developer in MUMBAI/BANGALORE Paid Position

\- 0-2 years of hands-on experience in working on javascript and any advanced
javascript framework like React, Vue, Angular.

\- You will be part of the seed team at a young startup in the entertainment
industry! You'll learn about all aspects of a young tech business.

\- Someone raring to go for broad startup tasks - across the stack. Expect
tasks to be defined at a high level.

\- You would have the ability to assess trade-offs, take decisions, and build
out modules and applications from scratch.

\- Can easily work with APIs, specifically on the web.

\- Able to take technical mentorship, and run with it (our team has mentors
and advisors who lead engineering teams at YC companies.)

\- You will learn best practices of building solid scalable applications, on
the latest stack.

KRA : i. Should be able to build the frontend interface as per the design ii.
Should be able to integrate the frontend with the backend APIs iii. Should be
able to implement the interactions like animations etc iv. Should be able to
design the structure of the code for any given application

If you are quick with technology, hands-on with web, get in touch. We'll start
a conversation and see how we can work together.

Get in touch with us with your CV at work@starcast.com

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based)

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/ongoing communication in, working proof-of-concept, MVP, or
early product out).

Looking for projects starting soon with roughly 1- to 6-month timelines and
budgets ~US$20k-100k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript or Vue

\- Server: Linux VPS or AWS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, and Clojure.
Timelines from 1 day to long-term. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be dajngo,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK

Hi I'm a deep learning engineer experience in statistical modeling,
optimization, generative models and bayesian methods, simulations,
reinforcement learning, planning and control, forecasting and predictive
modeling, recommendations, and anomaly detection

Email: maximlakin@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximlakin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maximlakin/)

Past project:

* Built an A3C reinforcement learning model to optimize gas production on multi-well pad using time-series, computer vision, and a physics-based simulator for training, testing, and validation.

* Developed a computer vision and reinforcement pipeline for an battle bot competition between fully autonomous and human controlled bots using Unity Agents, Tensorflow, OpenCV

* Developed hierarchical scene understanding recognition model capable of tracking variable number of objects in multiple configurations

* Built a multi-armed bandit model for online control bootstrapping exploration with historical data to control heating in a system with difficult to simulate high sensitivity to initial conditions

Tools: python, tensorflow, numpy, pandas, keras, pytorch, jupyter, opencv

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Los Angeles, CA

I specialize in helping early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new
apps and websites. Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure
we're measuring the right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build
apps to allow quick iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at
startups has taught me how to pick the right features to build and validate
quickly, which saves you money and time. I can help you integrate marketing,
analytics, and sales to get the most out of your creation.

One of the first companies I worked with, SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough
idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a weekend. Then I spent a year helping
them iterate on the idea. I spent a few years at Rackspace building massively
scalable cloud infrastructure. Then, I started as the first engineer at a
startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction recovery and
help with mental health issues. I'm just finishing up a contract with the
University of Maryland migrating some Flash apps to React and handling some
challenging performance issues.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

~~~
vira28
your twitter link goes to github.

~~~
servercobra
Ahhhh thank you!

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-5)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/) Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud, AWS
Step Functions, and HashiCorp tools right now.

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
sixstringtheory
SEEKING WORK

Location: Fairbanks, AK (UTC-9)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Swift/iOS/Vapor, Ruby/Rails, AWS/Heroku, *nix/Make, Docker/Chef,
Java, C/C++/ObjC, .NET/C#, SQL/SQLite/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JS/React, React
Native, Thrift/Protobuf, Kafka, Redis/Cassandra, Storm/Heron, Websockets/SPDY,
Python/Django, Node/NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf](https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf)
and check the blog too at
[https://tworingsoft.com/blog/](https://tworingsoft.com/blog/)

Email: see resume

Computing generalist with special interests in numerics/simulation, mobile,
healthcare and developer tools. I sweat UX/DX details. 7 years in industry
post-grad, the last two of which have been 100% remote, and over 20 years
since writing my first program. Always looking for something new... my latest
endeavors involve Swift Vapor server + PostgreSQL + React + Docker.

------
imetatroll
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Golang/Ruby/PHP/Javascript; Kubernetes/AWS/DO;
WebGL/WebRTC/IndexedDB/Websockets

\- Frontend/Backend.

\- Previously CTO for a small company that created an incoming/outgoing email
encryption service in Japan.

\- Existing personal project: [https://imetatroll.com](https://imetatroll.com)
: Virtual tabletop coded entirely using golang and gopherjs.

Email in profile.

------
malux85
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote Only

I am a highly experienced (10+ years) Deep Learning and full stack developer.

I built a Drag and Drop Deep Learning product from scratch, and a Video
Analytics and LIDAR security platform from scratch:

Technologies:

TensorFlow, Cuda, RabbitMQ, Celery, Django, AngularJS, Numpy, Numba, Pandas,
scikit-learn, Thrift, GRPC, Postgres, Cassandra, Hadoop, Cython, PyPy,
Postgres,

Highly experienced in Fully Connected, Convolutional, GANs, Time Series,
Reinforcement Learning, objective functiom optimisation, explore exploit,
topology optimisation as well as deploying high performance and horizontally
scalable models and infra.

I'm happy mentoring juniors and doing code reviews too. I have previously led
teams of up to 25 developers having grown the team from a starting point of 3,
myself included.

If you would like to see examples of my work please reach out to me, and I can
show you entire platforms I have written myself functioning. I am currently
working on monitising these with resellers, so if you're interested in working
on that with me too, please reach out

Looking for full-time / part time work to extend my runway

alainr.richardt@gmail.com

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote I'm a Full-stack developer with 11 years of experience.
Need a SaaS MVP built from scratch? I can help. My hourly rate is $50/hr but
open to negotiating for long term projects. I can work on a fixed price
project too.

Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS/Vuex, React/Redux, Angular1, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, Python, Django, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord

* Devops: AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp, Git, Composer, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnfljan19@vivekgupta.com

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

~~~
sheaparikh
Was very interested until I saw the Ashley Madison ads on your website. Could
be beneficial to your inbound requests if you filter ad placements on your
site :)

~~~
keviv
Thanks! Removed.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently contributing to an open-
source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 2, iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS,
Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

My full-time availability is booked through April. If you have part-time
projects, want to start discussions for a longer-term project now, or if you
have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - NYC, mostly remote preferred, but open to travel for larger
projects, major meetings, etc. I'm a senior iOS developer with experience as a
product manager and startup founder.

Since 2010, I've built, launched, grown, and supported many dozens of complex
native iPad and iPhone apps, and worked on mobile app projects with everyone
from tiny startups to design shops to Fortune 500 companies to government
agencies.

I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as well as backend
experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, WP, and others), Firebase, and Parse.

MOST importantly, I have real-world, personal experience in making sure that
money spent = business results, not just reinventing the wheel with the latest
developer-hyped obsessions (I love shiny toys too, but only when they support
the business goals).

I focus on two things these days:

1\. Long-term maintenance and support of mobile apps, both enterprise and
consumer-facing. Ensuring everything stays up-to-date with OS changes, fixing
bugs, adding new features, doing redesigns, and generally making sure that
your investment in an app pays off in the long run. Discounts for multiple
apps, agencies (who want to resell this to their clients), and non-profits. We
cover Android and hybrid apps as well.

2\. Building MVP mobile apps for startups. I help startups go from a great
idea to having a polished app in the hands of their users as fast as possible.
So if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the entire
product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and how to
get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
nimeshneema
SEEKING WORK

Location: Hyderabad, India

Remote: Flexible.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: iOS, watchOS, tvOS, Git, Bash, Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV:

[https://cdn.rawgit.com/nimeshneema/website/master/Résumé%20-...](https://cdn.rawgit.com/nimeshneema/website/master/Résumé%20-%20Nimesh%20Neema.pdf)

[https://cdn.rawgit.com/nimeshneema/website/master/Cover%20Le...](https://cdn.rawgit.com/nimeshneema/website/master/Cover%20Letter%20-%20Nimesh%20Neema.pdf)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

I specialise in development of iOS, watchOS and tvOS app and currently
learning macOS app development. As a programmer I have a good understanding of
Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIG's) and what makes a great app.

I am a big fan of beautifully designed software which are well crafted, end-
to-end, keeping the intended users in mind. In my opinion, a software should
be designed to work like a good appliance; easy to setup and operate, with
minimal to no intrusion and predictable in behaviour.

I believe crafting a good software which fulfils the aforementioned goals
requires careful planning, execution and concerted symphony within the team.
Keeping the said in mind, I continuously strive to hone my craft by exploring
and learning best possible tools and technology for the job at hand. I am also
inclined towards growing as a software engineer by constantly enhancing my
understanding of fundamental concepts and tooling.

I have over 7 years of experience working as a Software Engineer. I also have
experience working as an independent consultant.

------
sergiotapia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, I'm located in Miami. Native English speaker.

Lead / Senior Software Engineer - Elixir | Rails | React | Javascript - $75/hr
- can provide references.

Full stack Senior Software Engineer. I work mostly with Elixir, Ruby, React,
React Native Android iOS and Javascript (ES6) these days.

Some of the things I've helped companies and startups accomplish:

\- Helping teams scale up

\- Architecture and design for long-term project growth.

\- Design for ease of onboarding new team-members. Minimize your bus factor!

\- Use proven, cutting edge technologies to solve business problems.

\- Mentor team mates and encourage professional growth.

\- Write code that performs extremely well and is covered by tests
pragmatically.

\- Set up devops for ease of use and minimal ceremony.

I write code at
[https://github.com/sergiotapia](https://github.com/sergiotapia)

You'll find I'm very approachable and will definitely let you know about any
flaws I may see in your design requirements, my job here is to help you create
great software and make your next project a success!

Don't hesitate to reach out!

sergiotapia@outlook.com

------
switchbak
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: BC, Canada

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python and
JavaScript. I also write some Python and JS.

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS. Spring and many more.

------
karatcate
Karat - Remote

Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering interviews on
behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round technical interviews.
Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their engineers'
time interviewing; we help take the load off.

We are a well funded and quickly growing startup. Due to this quickly-growing
demand, we're looking to hire more Interviewers.

Freelance Interview Engineer - Remote - 7-40hrs per week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

Located in Seattle? Join us 2/26 at the Riveter to learn more about
interviewing at Karat:

[https://www.eventbrite.com/e/engineering-the-technical-
inter...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/engineering-the-technical-interview-
tickets-54892681488?aff=linkedin)

If you have questions please email me at cate@karat.io

~~~
karatcate
New link for freelance interview engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/karat/jobs/4209954002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/karat/jobs/4209954002)

------
lyapustin
SEEKING WORK - Remote Senior Python Developer

I'm a Senior Python Developer with more than 10 years of experience in web
development.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Backend skills: * Python 2.7/3.7 Async/Threading (DRF, Scrapy, Celery) * MVC
Frameworks: Django, Flask * PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSSQL, Amazon RDS * NoSQL:
Redis, Mongo * DevOps: Docker/Kubernetes, Ansible/Chef, Linux/Nginx * CI:
GitLab, Jenkins, Travis CI, Heroku CI/CD * Cloud integrations: AWS, Google
Cloud, Alibaba Cloud

Frontend skills: * HTML5/CSS/SCSS/LESS * React/Redux, jQuery * Twitter
Bootstrap

Github: [https://github.com/inoks](https://github.com/inoks) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/)
Medium: [https://medium.com/@s.lyapustin](https://medium.com/@s.lyapustin)

Language: English, Polish, Russian

~~~
lyapustin
Rate: $55/hour.

------
barbs
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Sydney, Australia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Android Development, Android Studio, Java, Kotlin, C, C++, Objective-C, Swift,
SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git, Python, Ruby, Unix. Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbarlow7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbarlow7/)
Email: michaelbarlow7@gmail.com

I'm a mobile developer, specialising mostly in Android, and have been for the
past 7 years. I've worked on projects in various stages of development, from
greenfield projects developed from scratch, to projects needing a final push
to release, to maintaining legacy apps.

I'm reliable and a good communicator, and am efficient whilst maintaining
attention to detail. I also make sure to keep up on the latest
trends/libraries/architectures in the Android sphere. I'm a quick learner and
am eager to work with new technologies.

I love solving interesting problems in creative ways.

------
jordinl
SEEKING WORK - Barcelona or Remote (realistically I only work remote)

I've been solving problems through code for more than 10 years. If you need a
title I guess I'm a Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer. I've also done
Python/Django in the past. And I think I wouldn't have a problem learning a
new technology.

I've worked in companies from all sizes, from as little as 3 people to
thousands of employees. Although I prefer smaller companies -- less
communication overhead...

My current and soon to be ending project is a rental marketplace that had
failed to be launched for more than two years before I joined. After I joined
some changes were made and we managed to release in just a few months.

On top of writing code I can be helpful with organizational issues and
project/product management.

I can be reached at jordinoguera83 at gmail

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jordinoguera/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jordinoguera/)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I help organizations derive insight from their customer and user
behavior data.

With specialties in data integration, marketing automation, and customer
insight; I can solve your issues around low customer engagement, high churn,
inefficient operations, or reduced productivity.

Rate: $2.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
haukur
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a web & product development consultant based in Iceland. Specializing in
web development, I work with startups of all sizes and help them build MVPs
and full-fledged products. In order to help you build the best product, I make
an effort to understand the needs of the company and the customer in equal
measure, and I can help you innovate and design new features. I also help
teams improve the architecture, performance, and tooling in existing projects.
I tend to work with JavaScript, Node.js, React, and all the tooling around
these technologies, but I'm flexible in that regard and have experience with
many of the major frameworks and languages.

I'm currently evaluating and looking for clients for the second quarter of
2019 and onwards.

Website: [https://hph.is](https://hph.is)

GitHub: [https://github.com/hph](https://github.com/hph)

Email: hph@hph.is

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7) Location: Denver,
CO, USA

Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional onsites

Ideal contracts: short- to mid-term project-based, or part-time of any length

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash,
zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), SaltStack, Terraform,
Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, some Kubernetes

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you and your team to grow and to
ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my understanding of, your
needs; working with you to design and develop appropriate solutions; and
putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm happy to help your growing
company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My deep
experience with DevOps predates the term "DevOps".

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn@arborealstudios.com

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA / Bay Area or Remote

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment as well.

You can see my some of past works & references here:
[http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

A bunch of buzzwords because apparently everyone needs them: React Native,
React, Hooks, JavaScript, Flow, TypeScript, MobX, Redux, Ruby, Rails,
PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems.

 _Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk._

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Edinburgh, UK

Hi I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years'
experience, specialising in ReactJS and python-based backends such as Flask
and Pyramid.

I have worked at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I work best as a flexible, adaptable
developer who can quickly get up to speed on new stacks and codebases.

I take care over what I do whilst working pragmatically. I write well-designed
code backed up with automated tests, and documentation where relevant. I am an
excellent communicator and maintain a regular blog at:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

Website: [https://rsmith.io](https://rsmith.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

------
dspeck
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Are you the business owner with a team of software developers?

Do you feel that your features could be delivered faster?

Are you tired of endless bugs surfacing over and over again?

Ever wished that somebody would help you translate business requirements to
technical solutions?

Hi, I’m Dmitry Pechnikov, a developer efficiency consultant. I’ll help to
increase the output of your development team.

I’ll design and set up a continuous integration process to speed up code
delivery to end users.

To get rid of constant bugs, I will help your team to write automated tests.
I’ll help to choose the needed tools and provide enough examples so that
developers could do it on their own.

I’ll understand your business domain and help to identify technical
complexities. Then I’ll guide the developers from the specifications to the
working application that satisfies your customer.

Interested? Email me at dpechnikov@pm.me. I’m always happy to answer questions
and provide initial guidelines.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a freelance Laravel developer. I can handle all aspects of web
development; from building the front-end, writing the back-end logic and
taking care of the web hosting.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@chrisloftus](https://medium.com/@chrisloftus)

I'm looking for new projects or I may be able to take on an existing project
(after an in-depth review).

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project.

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: Central America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Elixir; /secondary/ C/C++, Go,
Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

\-------

The most recent project built by me from scratch:

[https://serendipia.email](https://serendipia.email)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
JagdCake
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Bulgaria

I'm mostly doing front-end web development. I stick to the basics: HTML
(semantic), CSS (atomic), JavaScript (vanilla), I like to keep it simple. You
can see some of the websites I've made here —
[https://portfolio.jagdcake.com/](https://portfolio.jagdcake.com/)

If you want to know how I do things, check out my GitHub repositories:
[https://github.com/JagdCake](https://github.com/JagdCake) You can find my
latest site on there, and also some BASH shell scripts.

To make a project request, visit
[https://request.jagdcake.com/](https://request.jagdcake.com/) I charge a flat
fee based on the time I estimate a project will take, at a rate of about $50
an hour.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed systems
and streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (Zookeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for
big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with visits if needed

We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We work with both established companies and passionate entrepreneurs to help
them polish their ideas, turn those ideas into state-of-the-art working
products, and bring those products into the market.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Reach out and let's discuss your current challenges and future plans to see
whether we're a good fit.

Preferred tech: React.js, es6+, webpack, npm, Yarn, Ruby on Rails, Java,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Capistrano, Docker

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
chynkm
SEEKING WORK / Kochi, India / Remote Technologies:

    
    
      Programming Languages: PHP, JS, Go, ES2015(ES6), SQL & PL/SQL, Bash scripting, C
      Frameworks: Laravel, Slim, CodeIgniter, Sinatra, Jekyll
      Databases: MySQL, MariaDB, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Queue/Job systems: Gearman, ZeroMQ, RabbitMQ, Beanstalkd
      JS Libraries: jQuery, Vue.js
      Datastore: Elasticsearch, Redis
      Web Servers: NGINX, Apache
      OS: RHEL, CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu, Amazon Linux
      Hosting Environments: AWS(EC2, RDS, S3, ElasticSearch, Redis etc), Rackspace(Dedicated & Cloud)
      Tools: Asterisk, Git, Heartbeat, Kannel, Mina, OpenLDAP, Pen, Snort, Xtrabackup, PhantomJS
    

Language: English

Email: chynkm[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a PHP web application developer/DevOps freelancer with over 7+ years of
experience in multiple technologies.

------
mypath
SEEKING WORK | Pristina, Kosovo | REMOTE

I am an experienced full-stack developer. I specialize in creating web
applications with Angular on the front end and Nodejs (Express) on the
backend. I have professional experience in enterprise application development
with cutting edge tools like GraphQL, Rxjs, Docker, Typescript, NGXS and so
on.

My background and skills include:

1) Highly skilled in designing, testing, and developing software

2) Experience with front-end frameworks (Angular, React)

3) Experience with back-end frameworks/technologies (MERN stack, MEAN stack,
Spring Boot).

4) Experience in database management

5) Experience working with Docker

6) Experience working with in an agile environment with a scrum team

7) Experience working with tools like Jira, Asana, Trello

I am looking for part-time work. If you are looking to get a project done, or
you have an existing project that needs modifying, I would love to hear from
you.

Email: adonismurati [at] gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Backend/Web Development)

Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Willing to relocate: No

I am a web developer and mostly worked on backend technologies(PHP/Laravel,
Django, API, and Systems integration). I also have working experience of
writing scaleable data/web scrapers and automation tools that run 24x7 on
remote machines and grab millions of records. Also can make data pipelines in
Bonobo and Airflow.

An avid and curious learner who seek to come up solutions based on research to
serve the industry. Marketing and Growth Hacking is something which I have
interest to do when required.

Profile:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog:- [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me) (You may
read it even if you are not looking for me :-) )

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps \---

Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: not for the next 4 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes, Docker, Spinnaker, JenkinsX for GitOps, AWS
Lambda, Node, GeoDjango Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry,
SourcePawn, EFK, ELK

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
caleblai
SEEKING WORK|Product Designer|Canada|Remote

Hi! Over the past few years, I've partnered with a lot of mission-driven
startups at YC to build products all the way from scratch to launch.

So what's the deal?

* Well thought out and elegant designs that will make you stand out from competitors.

* Always reachable whenever you need me

* Affordable services that generally help startups save 50% on their design budget.

Check out the links below to learn more about what I do and what did my
clients say about me.

[http://alphaio.dribbble.com/](http://alphaio.dribbble.com/)

[http://www.alphaio.co/endorsements/](http://www.alphaio.co/endorsements/)

[http://www.alphaio.co/](http://www.alphaio.co/)

Happy to jump on a call to discuss if anyone is interested!

Contact: caleb@alphaio.co

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python consultant with a decade's experience building, hosting and
fixing applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. GKE has turned out to be low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll
be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on here.

hn-2019-02@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
olivierD
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - FRANCE

I help non-technical founders build their first mobile app. My goal is to get
you in the appstore with the right app to validate your idea.

Unlike other developers, I also have a background in UX design, project
management and software development. So I'll take your idea and work with you
to: \- create the UX design for your app \- create the spec for your MVP \-
have a visual designer create the visual design \- then build & maintain your
app

All my project are project-based fee (and not hourly) so you don't have to
worry about budget once you get started on the project.

I work either with React Native or Swift on the iOS side depending on the
project goals and budget. For native Android I partner with other developers
in my network.

You can reach me at olivier[@]mobdesignapps.fr

------
mgmeyers
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or Seattle, WA)

Full-stack developer with 10 years experience. I’m currently seeking a short
term engagement (max 6 months)

I’m experienced in:

    
    
        * Modern javascript
        * React
        * Node.js
        * Go
        * Mongodb
        * Sql server
        * Geospatial data processing and visualizations
        * Linux
        * AWS
        * Azure
        * Project planning
        * Architecting
        * Refining vague requirements
        * Working in startup environments
        * Working remotely
    

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgmeyers/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mgmeyers/)

Github: [https://github.com/mgmeyers](https://github.com/mgmeyers)

Email: hello@matthewmeye.rs

------
mierzynskim
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C#, Java, Swift, Xamarin/Xamarin.Forms, native Android/iOS, UWP,
WPF, Windows Forms, Bootstrap, jQuery, Xamarin Test Cloud, Appium, Flutter,
ASP.NET MVC/Web API/Core, Entity Framework 6/Core, Azure Functions,
Keras/Tensorflow, NLP

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkkcviy6)

Email: mierzynski.michal@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a670...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a6706792/)

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We’ve helped build over 5 multi-million dollar startups in the last few years.
2 of them got acquired. 3rd is about to be acquired. Recently built this SAAS
product: [https://www.mailtag.io](https://www.mailtag.io)

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and developer from Iceland.

\---

I can help you with:

* Design - Let's work together to make anything from flows to functional prototypes that will be easy to use and pleasing to the eye.

* Front-end development - I got the skills to bring the design to reality and I have existing knowledge of all kinds of tech and back-ends.

I have years of experience in Fintech, Journalism, TV and media,
health/science, and more.

\---

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
sheaparikh
SEEKING FREELANCER: Philadelphia, Charlotte, U.S. Remote

We're a pre-seed stage startup building a platform that facilitates greater
human connection in the workplace. Jam is currently validating our product
with several paying companies and now turning my attention to finding an
engineer that can step in and help automate a lot of what is currently
happening manually. The ideal engineer has experience, and is comfortable,
with iterative development.

Looking for a part-time engineer (~10 hours/week) with opportunity for more
commitment. Work can range from a python rules-based connection engine to work
with rest api (Google calendar + Outlook api integrations).

Budget between $30-$50hr depending on experience.

Company landing: joinjam.io Contact: hello@joinjam.io

------
paweln
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE | Part-time or Full-time

Technologies: Java, C, C++, Android, Kotlin, SQL, Linux, Git, Python

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HMl6RE](http://bit.ly/2HMl6RE)

Email: pawel at nadolski it

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pawelnadolski/](https://linkedin.com/in/pawelnadolski/)

Github: [https://github.com/pn](https://github.com/pn)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/298345/paweł-
nadolski](https://stackoverflow.com/users/298345/paweł-nadolski)

I am software engineer with over 13 years of experience open to new
opportunities.

------
paulodeon
SEEKING WORK | London | Onsite/Remote | 3 month or shorter contracts or price
work

Full-stack developer/team leader with 15+ years experience with web
technologies, 10 years experience managing teams and 5 years experience
running a business.

Capable of conceiving, building, deploying and maintaining entire applications
from the ground up, as well as starting growing or managing teams.

Currently building an email marketing SaaS and looking for a short term
contract, I can work based on a day rate or I could quote you for a piece of
work.

Favoured tech stack: Rails, Postgres, Bootstrap, React, AWS, Puppet, Terraform

CV: [https://hired.com/resumes/paul-odeon](https://hired.com/resumes/paul-
odeon)

------
proxyswapi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a senior developer with more than 10 years of experience in backend
development. I have been doing lots of Android development as well.

Willing to work for 20-30 hrs/week.

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Java * Kotlin * C/C++ * Python * Android * Google Cloud

Github: [https://github.com/hard-codr](https://github.com/hard-codr)
[https://bitbucket.org/hardcodr/](https://bitbucket.org/hardcodr/)

Recent project:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hardcodr.e...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hardcodr.etfcetra)

Email: work1@hardcodr.com

------
3devz
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are an agile team of highly skilled software engineers for full stack
environments, our expertise covers the following:

\- FRONTEND: Angular, Angular CLI, Angular Material, Bootstrap, FlexBox,
HTML5, SASS & CSS, Responsive web design, Typescript, RxJS, NGRX, NGXS.

\- BACKEND: Java, Spring Boot, Node, Typescript, ExpressJS, NestJS, MySQL,
MongoDB, REST APIs.

\- ARCHITECTURE: monolithic, micro-services & serverless. AWS as the cloud
platform.

We have been using other tools like Firebase, Docker, Git, GitHub, BitBucket,
TravisCI, CircleCI, Jira, Confluence.

Reach us out for further details or any question you might have or check out
our website: [https://3devz.github.io](https://3devz.github.io)

------
olso
SEEKING Work - Remote OR Bratislava, Vienna, Brno Senior Frontend Developer

I’m interested in DIYbio, Tech-augmented plants/humans & Open Digital Health

CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space) Publications:
[https://medium.com/@martinolsansky](https://medium.com/@martinolsansky)
Email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

Tech: Typescript, Javascript, Golang, React, React Native, WebAssembly,
Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay, Web Extensions, Node.js,
Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code Reviews, Docker, Git, Travis,
Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P, Dapp, Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore

------
prophetjohn
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (based in NYC) | Part-time, moonlight only

I'm a full-stack software engineer with over 7 years of experience. I've spent
most of my time building software with either Ruby on Rails or
JavaScript/React and its related tools, but I also have some experience up and
down the stack from container orchestration to CSS/SASS/JS-in-CSS, etc. I used
Java professionally several years ago and can ramp up quickly on most
technologies.

I'd love to find an arrangement where there is ongoing product development /
maintenance work that I can contribute to 10-15 hours per week on a consistent
basis, but am open to short-term engagements as well.

Links are in my profile

------
lukestevens
SEEKING WORK ~ Melbourne, Australia ~ 100% Remote

Copywriting. Don't DIY. Hire me instead.

Need help with your landing pages, email sequences, or onboarding? Let's chat.
I'm a friendly guy. :)

I'll talk to your customers (if you have them), analyze your competitors (if
you don't), and come up with compelling copy that speaks to your prospects'
pain points, motivations, hesitations and concerns.

I'll A/B test the heck out of your copy (and design) if you have the traffic.
Not quite there? Let's work on your search strategy instead.

Hit me up: [https://measuredcopy.com](https://measuredcopy.com), or luke at
that domain. Very open to offers!

------
a36
SEEKING FREELANCER: REMOTE

We are a bootstrapped SAAS providing employee benefit analytics:
[https://www.a36analytics.com](https://www.a36analytics.com)

Looking for steady freelancer for a long term gig. The work will be pretty
basic CRUD applications on a couple million row DB, with a bit of design. Our
MVP is on Wordpress, so any experience with that will be helpful. I can
realistically keep someone busy 20 hours a week on an annual basis.

Ideally you will be in Europe for time zone efficiency (we are East Coast US),
but am open to folks who can bridge the time zone and get US idiomatic
phrases!

Please contact me at matt[at]a36analytics.com to discuss!

~~~
detuli83
Hi Matt,

I am Full time Freelancer, and have good experience working with Web and
Mobile Apps.

As far as my background goes, I have 12+ years of experience working with big
MNC's for the IT solutions of clients in multiple domains, ranging from
Healthcare, Finance and Retail. I have worked in US for 6 years before I moved
back to my home country India last year. I worked with CVS, Walgreens within
US to support their PBM business (Pharmacy Benefit Management).

Here is my Upwork profile, where I work actively on different projects. I am
looking for a long term position. I will be able to overlap few hours of my
time with your timezone.

Please let me know if you have any specific questions for me.

My email id is tuli.deepak@gmail.com, and my skype id is detuli83.

Thanks, Deepak

------
haxel
SEEKING WORK | Full-Stack Developer & Architect | Remote

Location: Coastal BC, Canada (Pacific time zone).

Technologies: Python, JavaScript (ES6+), Linux, ReactJS, Postgres, and Redis
lately. Many others in the past.

My long-term side project:
[https://howfunctional.com](https://howfunctional.com)

Email: steve@haxel.ca

I've been doing web development and backend services for 20 years now, with an
aptitude for transforming projects from abstract concepts into reality.
Capable of stepping in to help in a wide variety of situations, including
rescue scenarios. Experience with licensed gaming systems and certification
via GLI.

Available for short-term hourly or longer-term engagements.

------
mr-developer
SEEKING WORK | Remote, India

About Me: Hello, I'm a full stack web developer with over 2+ years experience.

Skills:

    
    
        HTML, CSS with Pre-Processors (SASS, Stylus)
        JavaScript with ES6 proficiency
        UI Frameworks - Bootstrap, Materialize CSS, Bulma, Semantic UI
        Front End Development - React with Redux
        Back End Development - Node with Express.
        Database - MongoDB, MySQL, Firebase
    

Portfolio: [https://chethanbhat.github.io/](https://chethanbhat.github.io/)

Github: [https://github.com/chethanbhat](https://github.com/chethanbhat)

Email: devchethan90@gmail.com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Have worked at Startups
and large companies. Comfortable eliciting requirements, writing specs and
developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱.

Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and
machine learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

Javascript (React Native, Node.js)

Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine)

Ruby on Rails, Android iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift) and cloud (AWS,
Azure, Docker).

Foodservice Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[http://harrymoreno.com/work](http://harrymoreno.com/work)

------
jypepin
SEEKING WORK - AMS - Remote Only

After both working 4+ years at Uber and other small YC companies and ad
agencies before that, my wife and I started a small web studio. She's a
designer (communications design and UX) and I'm a web full stack engineer.
It's the 2 of us, with sometimes freelancers to help.

We mostly work with SV-based and YC companies.

We can help with communication design, branding, ads, UI/UX, full stack web
(ruby, rails, elixir, phoenix, nodejs, react, redux).

You can find more info about us and project's we've shipped at
[http://jonandjess.studio](http://jonandjess.studio).

jon@jonandjess.studio

------
anjanb
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Preferred, Yes!

Willing to relocate: yes, will require a Visa

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Java, Go, React, Redux, Angular, Spring,
Hibernate, Boot, Postgresql, Oracle, Mongo, AWS, (C++/C/Asm).

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/qYj6AV](https://goo.gl/qYj6AV)

Email: anjan.remote@gmail.com

Education : B.E (4 year) from Bangalore University

A seasoned Fullstack Web Engineer on Cloud and on-prem. Always learning and
willing to contribute by learning or using existing skills.

Likes recruiting and mentoring Engineers, tech evangelization

Comfortable on both front-end and back-end as individual contributor or Tech-
lead/Architect.

------
frfl
SEEKING WORK - Junior-level Developer, (soon to be) recent graduate

REMOTE (Canadian) or Toronto, Waterloo/Kitchener

\- Python, Angular 2+, some React, JavaScript (ES6), CSS, HTML, Node, some
Java and C

\- 1.5 years of working in a full-stack (but mostly focused on front end work)
role that included TDD/BDD, Angular 2+ development, some SQL, some Java, and
Agile/Scrum

\- Extensive project work, see github/francium and interested in learning and
working with new and different things

Github: [https://github.com/francium](https://github.com/francium)

Email: francium/at/francium/dot/cc

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta | Remote

Full-stack developer and designer helping companies of all sizes launch new
products.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

==================================================================

Portfolio:

[http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Recent Projects

[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com)

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

[http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Email:

projects (at) 23andwalnut.com

------
eyliaa
SEEKING WORK : REMOTE

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript(Vue.js), UI Design Résumé/CV:
[https://ajmaleylia.com](https://ajmaleylia.com) Email: aj.eylia at gmail.com

I'm driven individuals who are passionate about making the best possible
product. I have over 8 years experience as a web developer. From scratch into
well-done application, production ready. I’ve worked with clients as well as
gained experience in enterprise and startup environments. Working experience
in markets including Japan, USA, Malaysia and Singapore.

------
friendlyrasa
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

5 years of experience working in C# and related technologies. Past 1.5 years
working on ASP .NET Core (most recently 2.2) app running on Linux. Developing
modules and microservices:

* Authentication and authorization

* Customizing tools for microservices: build, deploy, visual monitoring of errors and usage, communication

* Social Network integration (Facebook, Google, LinkedIn)

* Developing DB to support multitenant app

* Searching with Elastic stack

* Linux (CentOS) services and Nginx

Previous experience also includes front end development: Asp .NET MVC,
JavaScript, jQuery, knockout, Telerik and DevExpress controls and Angular.

Rate: €30/hr Email: friendlyrasa (at) gmail.com

------
burritofanatic
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: Los Angeles, CA

I have over five years experience in professional software development. I've
worked up and down the stacks, and I'm a proficient learner in new ones.

Technologies: Django/Python, React, Android (Kotlin and Java), iOS (Swift and
Objective-C), React Native.

Recent projects:
[https://hackernewslater.com/app/](https://hackernewslater.com/app/),
[https://boundedbits.com/](https://boundedbits.com/)

Email: will at boundedbits.com

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK
      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift, Android/Kotlin (learning)
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
nwilkens
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Site Reliability Engineer

Location: Monroe, MI

Technologies: Linux, AWS, Ansible, Python, Golang

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) - I manage a team of US based SRE's. We are
experienced, and available for hire as a dedicated member of your team. We
perform 24x7 monitoring, and ongoing server management while helping you
architect for availability.

Some details at [https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management)

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK - USA - Remote Only

I'm an experienced angular/ionic/js dev (~12yrs of dev exp) looking for
frontend work. I've dabbled in many fields, creating libraries that are
useful, making multiplayer rpgs, game automation/scripting, and lots of useful
systems - you can see my full spread here
[https://seiyria.com/about/](https://seiyria.com/about/)

I'm looking for contracts ranging from 3-6 months (flexible) involving
angular/ionic (sorry, no backend!).

kyle@seiyria.com

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: JavaScript (React/Vue), Python, Rust

Site: [https://www.vincentprouillet.com/](https://www.vincentprouillet.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: hello at vincentprouillet.com

I am an experienced freelancer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye for
UX. I've tried my hands at a couple of startups and have experience working
remotely with companies all around the world.

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

\---------- iOS development ----------

* 4+ years experience with Swift

* Adept with advanced libraries such as Core ML, Core Motion, PDFKit, Face ID LocalAuthentication, etc.

\---------- Python development ----------

* 6+ years experience with Python

* Django/Flask and various data science libraries.

\---------- Rate ----------

Generally 95/hr with discounts available for retainer. Can also work on a per
project basis.

\---------- Email ----------

ranked at gmail dot com

\---------- Recent projects ----------

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1450783054](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1450783054)

~~~
marcus_chang
Updated link:

[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1448225704](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1448225704)

------
diN0bot
Everyone deserves to make the most of their career opportunities, but it can
be difficult to know what you're worth and negotiate freelance work. My buddy
and I are professional negotiators. We can draft emails for you, provide
conversation scripts, and practice those scenarios with you. Happy to chat
remotely, send an email to get in touch hello@dangoormendel.com /
[http://dangoormendel.com](http://dangoormendel.com)

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a freelance frontend developer based in Morocco. I do specialize in React
web applications.

Stack/Technologies:

• React/Redux • Django • HTML5/CSS3/Sass ...

My portfolio can be found here :
[http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

You can also check my repositories on Github :
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance projects/contracts right now.

You can reach me via mrassili@aol.com

------
cyrilbenson47
SEEKING WORK, Philippines, remote only.

Full-stack dev with 6 years experience in the industry. Using PHP (Laravel),
NodeJS, Angular/React/Vue as my go-to tech stack. Been working on projects
related to co-funding, finance/accounting (Quickbooks Integration), a multi-
million dollar startup on the drone industry (KittyHawk). Currently learning
Python to jump start my ML journery. You can DM me on skype (cyrilbenson47) or
at my email @ cyrilbenson47@gmail.com.

------
codemati
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Front-end web developer with full-stack experience.

Skills: JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML/CSS, Java.

Experience: full-stack web development.

Website: [https://colintinney.com](https://colintinney.com)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/cdtinney](https://linkedin.com/in/cdtinney)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cdtinney](https://github.com/cdtinney)

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK: I'm a Brazilian developer for some years already. I'm looking
for projects to collab (new projects or not), but also up for positions to
work with JavaScript and/or Elixir.

    
    
      Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Linux, building new products, UX/UI
      Résumé/CV: ask me directly
      Email: jeanlucaslima@gmail.com

------
gyvastis
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm currently on a journey of going fully remote after 6+ years of
professional development.

I'm most experienced in web development. Symfony(PHP), NodeJS, ReactJS,
MongoDB, MySQL, and most of the technologies that goes along in the web
development I can crack easily if I didn't try them before.

Let's get in touch! [http://vaidasbagdonas.com/](http://vaidasbagdonas.com/)

------
fdom88
SEEKING WORK,Buenos Aires, Argentina (timezone: UTC -3), Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Domains: Progressive web apps, architecture & performance
reviews, team management.

Languages: Node.js, PHP, C#, JavaScript, HTML, responsive CSS, front-end
(React, Webpack, ES6, etc.).

Databases: PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, MySQL, Redis, memcached, MongoDB, etc
Infra: AWS, GCP, Heroku, DigitalOcean Other: git, Kanban/Agile

We can also handle interface design work as necessary.

Résumé/CV:

Email: fede@paltaworks.com

------
rpvnwnkl
SEEKING WORK

Boston, MA Area

Complete and/or partial automation of data entry processes. Can simplify
complex and repetitive interactions with Windows XP/7/10 native applications
with portable compiled AutoHotKey scripts. Triggered by various methods,
including key combos, system events, or custom UI. Made to work FOR your staff
WITH your process.

* Makes work easier for keyboard and mouse operators

* Makes data more regular and accurate

Take the drudge out of your work!

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
adi-1203
Seeking work (freelancer + remote) San Diego, CA

* Fullstack (react + HTML/css, python,node.js) * Web frameworks (flask, django) + (gunicorn, nginx) * ML/DL : pytorch, tensorflow * Deployment (docker, kubernetes, AWS, azure, gcp) * RDBMS(MySQL,postgres), NoSQL (mongo) * REST API development * Git, Jira

Work experience : 3+ years developing production machine learning and big data
pipelines

Education : UCLA MS

Email : Aditya.mookerjee@[Gmail][dot][com]

------
jdmg718
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Bilbao, Spain

Junior iOS App Developer, I have been working with Swift for three years and
built several apps. Experience with AVFoundation and ML using Keras to build
LSTM networks to predict time series.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/javierdemartin/)

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Bucharest, Romania - Remote preferred

I specialise in building web applications, mostly using Ruby/Rails,
Javascript, PostgreSQL.

Email: hello@alexmarinescu.com

Resume: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/1yi8cbmysxj1iwd/Resume-Alex-
Marine...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1yi8cbmysxj1iwd/Resume-Alex-
Marinescu.pdf?dl=0)

------
dood
SEEKING WORK | London | Onsite or Remote | 6 month+ contract preferred

Primarily a Python dev, great at understanding business needs and rapidly
delivering agile, effective solutions. Long and broad experience including
backend, frontend, Javascript, business operations, data engineering, devops &
AWS, across multiple industries.

Please contact via email in my profile for inquiries.

------
dmarques1
Seeking Freelancer - Remote - We are a digital growth agency looking for a
head of client success - [https://www.indeedjobs.com/trident-growth-
partners/jobs/02ce...](https://www.indeedjobs.com/trident-growth-
partners/jobs/02ce2220f2653c3ead6e/_hl/en_US)

------
emilsedgh
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Los Angeles

Technologies: FullStack, Nodejs, PHP, Javascript, React, Postgres, Mysql,
Redis, Devops, UX/UI, Heroku, AWS

I have a lot of experience in:

* Bootstrapping new products

* Integrating into third party services

* Transitioning badly written projects into maintain-able codebases

Email: emilsedgh@kde.org

Github: [https://github.com/emilsedgh](https://github.com/emilsedgh)

------
vinrob92
SEEKING FREELANCER: REMOTE

Manypixels is an on-demand graphic design outsourcing platform. For a fixed
monthly fee we do unlimited UI, logos, banners and illustrations. We work with
designers and project managers fully remotely and pay them a hourly salary.

Looking for freelance designers and freelance project managers.

Company landing: manypixels.co Contact: robin@manypixels.co

~~~
mrassili
Do you happen to subcontract web dev work ?

~~~
vinrob92
No we only do design.

------
calvernaz1
Location: Dublin, Ireland

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Java, Golang, JavaScript (Node.js, ES6, ES7), VueJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf](https://calvernaz.github.io/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/calvernaz](https://github.com/calvernaz)

Email: calvernaz[AT]weirdloop.org

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
TaylorGood
SEEKING WORK - Remote or LA / OC

Branding, Design

My portfolio: [http://taylorgood.com](http://taylorgood.com)

I helped Hyundai and Kia grow their finance and dealership marketing to over
1.5M monthly customers and 10M monthly page views by creating a consistent
design language that speaks to their audience.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
mrtdex15
FYI

Who is SEEKING WORK, here is a list with Remote job openings.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sr0vy3eDn2fcEhxOdkPv...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sr0vy3eDn2fcEhxOdkPv0BjsWBR7JntDJqRM6_hyjbE/edit?usp=sharing)

------
sureshkvt
Location: India : Remote AWS cloud / Linux Admin \- LAMP, Solr, Memcache,
Mysql, Nginx \- Shell Script / Python \- AWS \- Ansible \- Docker \-
Kubernetes \- Jenkins LinkedIn : www.linkedin.com/in/suresh-
rajasekaran-a2185361 Email: sureshecom@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack web & mobile developer

Website: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Email: sw@seanw.org

I'm a freelance software consultant with 10+ years of experience. I've worked
with well known names like Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own
successful paid apps and have a PhD from Edinburgh University. Services
offered:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, Express, TypeScript, AngularJS,
Vue, jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _UX design:_ Designing feature-rich modern interfaces that are easy to use
on both mobile & desktop

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS & Firebase.

\- _Code quality improvements:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by
introducing test suites, staging environments, Continuous Integration & code
reviews.

Successful examples projects:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
checks 100s of pages at time against 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. The frontend and backend involve TypeScript, Vue, Firebase, Docker,
Node, Webpack, Netlify and Paddle. I'm also responsible for the website, UI
design and comprehensive best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)) that goes
with the Chrome extension.

Rated 4.9/5 with 20K+ active users and has paying customers.

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
Implemented with Java and C. The app features layers, customisable brushes and
image filters while being highly optimised for devices with low resources.

Rated 4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold.

 _See[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for previous projects,
client endorsements and more details._

------
leeeees
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Tired of trying to rank your website higher? Paying someone to build an
eCommerce site for you that won't finish? I'll do website revamp and new
design for $30/hr, shocked? Inbox me lets work.

If Interested, hit me up at bridgeyank@tutanota.com

Belvedere, Harare, Zimbabwe

------
nirmallama
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack Drupal/WordPress/Magento/Symfony/React/Node.JS
developer

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nirmallama](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nirmallama)

Email: nirmal.lama@gmail.com

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

UpWork: www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
rails
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Germany

Location: Germany

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: FullStack (From Web/Cloud stuff, all the way down to Embedded),
but personal preference for Software Architecture and C++/C#/Rust in Linux
Environments

Résumé/CV: ask me directly

Email: stefan.schick@stecug.de

------
OffCenter
SEEKING FREELANCER

OFF CENTER CONSULTING

Location: Remote

Seeking Wordpress contractor. E-Commerce company has a time sensitive need for
troubleshooting a WordPress/WooCommerce payment processing issue. NDA
required.

Please email offcenterconsulting@gmail.com with rate and CV.

~~~
jimideji
Hello OffCenter Consulting, My name is Deji from Temani Works
(temaniworks.com). A digital and creative design studio. My agency can help
fix the issue at a fairly charged rate. You can contact me via
deji.jimi@temaniworks.com to discuss further

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Typescript , Javascript , Backend, API, Software engineering

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
nikkwong
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (or Seattle)

Hi, I do simultaneous dev+design. Please see my portfolio at
[https://www.beaver.digital](https://www.beaver.digital)

------
SomeT
Seeking work, frontend preffered remote, contact somet@pm.me

------
azdev
SEEKING WORK - Michigan or Remote

Experienced remote Laravel Developer

I was recently lead developer on a massive Laravel based IOT project for a
huge corporation. Run a lot of small projects on my own but always looking for
more freelance or contracting gigs.

